# no more Lens Profile on WIN8



## mississippu (Nov 2, 2012)

after my pc update ro WIN8 I can not download more Lens Profile? 
thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mississippu - do you mean with the Lens Profile Downloader tool?  Or have the lens profiles gone missing from within LR?


----------



## mississippu (Nov 2, 2012)

I mean is "Lens Profile Downloader tool", I can not find it


----------



## clee01l (Nov 3, 2012)

mississippu said:


> I mean is "Lens Profile Downloader tool", I can not find it


Try this Link: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5492


----------



## mississippu (Nov 3, 2012)

thank you I got it. Done


----------

